# Hearst Castle - did you like it, and how strenuous is it?



## cookinmamma (Mar 12, 2008)

If you've been here, can you give me your thoughts on this as a side trip from Carmel?  Should we make the trek?

How long should it take by car?  We'll (5 of us incl. our 2 kids and my Mom) be staying at the Hyatt Highlands Inn in Carmel.  The Hearst Castle rep said 3 hours -- is it really that long a drive?  

Have you taken "Tour 1 (least strenuous)" or the "wheelchair accessible" tour?  I've looked at the website and the tour types, and can't get a good picture of how strenuous it would be for my Mom, who's in her mid-70s and walks slowly (but w/o a cane).  My Mom doesn't doesn't want a wheelchair, but I'm trying to decide between the 2.  One negative about the accessibility tour is that we can't all be together - three will need to go on another tour @ the same time.  I know the tours have a time limit - what happens if a person doesn't/can't keep up? (do they get thrown in the neptune pool?)

Will this be fun for kids (girls 12 & 8)?  Can they run around a bit, or is the tour very structured?

Any opinions would be very helpful.  Thanks!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 12, 2008)

*Hey!  That's Something I'd Like To See.*

Hearst's San Simeon estate has been on my _Go See_ list ever since Hearst's palatial mansion was featured on television back in the days of black & white TV -- on the old You Asked For It show hosted by Art Baker & sponsored by Skippy peanut butter. 

Back then, San Simeon was owned by the Hearst estate.  Today it's a state park in California, I think. 

Anyhow, it's still on my tourism Bucket List.  Maybe I'll actually get there some day. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 12, 2008)

The tour is very structured - you must stay in a tight group with your guide.  There are many priceless antiques on display, so no one is allowed to go wandering around on their own and children must stay with their parents.  

I was once on a tour of Hearst Castle with an elderly foreign visitor, who was having a hard time walking and didn't speak English.  Every time we entered a new room, she would make a beeline for the nearest priceless antique, to sit down!  Over and over the guide had to make hand gestures to indicate that she must not sit down.  The poor thing was exhausted and confused and clearly not having a good time.  

On our last trip I was carrying my son who was then one year old.  I guess he didn't approve of all the rooms being roped off, because at one room he wound up and tossed his pacifier over the rope and out into the middle of the room where the guide had to retrieve it.  That got a lot of laughs.

Frankly, I don't think this tour will be much fun for the girls, and they won't be allowed to run around, and it may be difficult for your mom.  In addition to that, it is a long, slow (but beautiful) drive.  I would wait until the girls are older and definitely take mom on the wheelchair accessible tour- the other one has quite a bit of stair climbing. 

There are so many other things to do in Monterey and nearby, I just don't think I would use a whole day to visit Hearst Castle on this trip.  

Are you visiting San Francisco?


----------



## ricoba (Mar 12, 2008)

I have not been to San Simeon, but the drive from Carmel to Hearst is a long drive along the stunningly  beautiful Big Sur area.  

We drove that route last summer, and I don't remember it being 3 hours, but that may be right.  It does take quite awhile, since driving is slow due to the road and the beautiful vistas.

I can't tell you if you should go to San Simeon, but you should at least drive a portion of Big Sur.


----------



## cookinmamma (Mar 12, 2008)

*Thanks everyone . . .*

that helps alot.

Denise, We're flying in to Oakland Sat., driving to Carmel on Sunday.  Back to Oakland on Friday for 2 days in the Bay Area w/ family.  Lots of driving - maybe 4-6 hours more in the car there & back would be a little too much.  

Besides Monterey Bay aquarium and Point Lobos, what else would be good for kids and Grandma?


----------



## Andar (Mar 13, 2008)

I would suggest you read the girls "Cannery Row" by John Steinbeck.  Then the visit will be much more interesting to the girls and educational.  I agree with Denise, if you want a LONG beautiful drive go to Hearst Castle.  The kids will be bored, it is over priced (unless you are into antiques and gawdy over the top stuff). The walks are difficult.   
 There is so much more to see in Northern California.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 13, 2008)

When I was there last, Hearst Castle had several types of tours.  There was the main grounds and home tour (main floor only), a gardens and behind-the-scenes tour, and an upper floor/private family area tour.  There may have been others.  

You park down at the highway visitor's center, ride a tour bus the five mile trip up the mountain to the castle, (with tour guide on the intercom system narrating the sites along the way - like the pens from the private zoo where they kept exotic animals, like the zebras that still live across the highway), and then you spend your time visiting the place.  Most of it is a structured "On your left is the blah blah, and on your right is the more blah blah" kind of thing.  But at some point they turn you lose and let you spend time on your own. I don't know if they still do it that way.

Was it worth it?  Absolutely.  Hearst had LOTS of money, and a very eclectic taste in architecture and art.  He collected some very unlikely stuff, and his super-creative female architect had to figure out how to use it in the castle.  I've been there three times, and would certainly go again.

Buy your tickets in advance, if you can.  It's the only way to be sure to get the tour you want.  In busier seasons, things fill up quickly.

Have fun!

Dave

P.S.  Other things to see in the area:  Pigeon Point lighthouse.  Your kids will LOVE it!  And if you're driving down from Monterey/Carmel area, stop at Nepenthe for lunch or a snack.  The place is quaint and cool, and the sunset view is killer!


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 13, 2008)

cookinmamma said:


> If you've been here, can you give me your thoughts on this as a side trip from Carmel?  Should we make the trek?
> 
> How long should it take by car?  We'll (5 of us incl. our 2 kids and my Mom) be staying at the Hyatt Highlands Inn in Carmel.  The Hearst Castle rep said 3 hours -- is it really that long a drive?
> 
> ...



Where are you coming from before Carmel? after Carmel?

How long are you coming to Carmel Highlands Inn?

I ask this because we live here in Carmel/Monterey and you can do many many side trips from Carmel/Monterey that are just GREAT.


----------



## UWSurfer (Mar 13, 2008)

Google has it at about 2 hours for a 90 mile drive from Carmel.  It's definitely very scenic coastal drive, with some very windy parts...but very beautiful.   

The castle is a place my parents took us to tour when we grew up.  I've taken my kids a couple of times and they were impressed.  It's not getting any younger and is definitely worth doing.  I'd suggest between the 4 hour drive RT and the tour itself, plan on making it a full day trip.

It's worth doing.


----------



## lynne (Mar 13, 2008)

> Besides Monterey Bay aquarium and Point Lobos, what else would be good for kids and Grandma?



If you are animal lovers, you may be interested in visiting wild things in Salinas - http://www.wildthingsinc.com/html/__tours.html.  When we are at our timeshare in Pacific Grove, we always make the drive for the daily tour.  

The John Steinbeck Museum in Salinas is also worth the time but not sure if the kids would enjoy.  

We also enjoyed the Elkorn Slough for wildlife viewing - http://elkhornslough.com/.  

Have a great time in Carmel, it is a beautiful area.


----------



## cookinmamma (Mar 13, 2008)

*Love all your suggestions.  Thanks!*

Will take out Cannery Row from the library - great idea - I don't think I've ever read it myself.  Will also check out Pigeon Point light house & the Elkhorne animal preserve.  Will definitely drive thru part of Big Sur -- if not all the way to San Simeon.

Thanks to all.  

C


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 13, 2008)

Nepenthe Resaurant - http://www.nepenthebigsur.com/

Nepenthe Big Sur Restaurant Review


Richard


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 14, 2008)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Nepenthe Resaurant - http://www.nepenthebigsur.com/
> 
> Nepenthe Big Sur Restaurant Review
> 
> ...




Great place but check out POST Ranch it will blow you away more upscale while Nepenthe is the original (party place in the 60's,70's)  See if they are having a party while you are here in town they are crazy fun and safe.


We dont care where you eat or stay here in Carmel but just all start coming we love tourists.

We need those tourist $$$!!!!!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 14, 2008)

Sierra Mar Restuarant at Post Ranch Inn

Post Ranch Inn - Big Sur - http://www.postranchinn.com/


Richard


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 14, 2008)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Sierra Mar Restuarant at Post Ranch Inn
> 
> Post Ranch Inn - Big Sur - http://www.postranchinn.com/
> 
> ...




Thank you I forgot the name I just know how to get there. You are 100% correct.


----------



## tlsbooks (Mar 15, 2008)

Andar said:


> I would suggest you read the girls "Cannery Row" by John Steinbeck.  .



I would preread Cannery Row before reading it to your 8 and 12 year olds...it's not a kids' book.  Many of the main characters are prostitutes and there's a bit of violence.

That said - I've took a 10 year old boy and 12 year girl to Hearst Castle and they loved it (my daughter especially.  My son, now 17, says it was neat and he remembers the pools the most.)  It's definitely not a running around place but it's spectacular.

I could see it being hard on your mom.  I don't know anything about the accessable tour but the regular one includes lots of climbing up and down staircases.

The drive between Carmel and San Simeon does take a long time even though it doesn't look like just a great distance on the map.  It's a winding, coast line road where you travel maybe 30 - 40 miles an hour....absolutely beautiful.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Mar 15, 2008)

There is a lot of excellent advice from everyone.  The drive from Carmel to Big Sur is the EASY part of the drive so don't be fooled. As I recall it's about 65 miles from Big Sur to San Simeon. It is a mountain road carved into cliffs overlooking the ocean.  If it's not foggy it is beautiful but very windey. If anyone is prone to car sickness this is not the ride for them. Once you get to Ragged Poiint the road drops and the last few miles are pretty good.  There are lighthouses at Big Sur and Piedras Blancas (there is a god reason the rocks are white). It's a pleasant stop to see the sea lions but, as others pointed out, you gotta keep on trucking to make Hearst Castle a one day trip.  You do not want to be on the Coast Highway at night in the fog.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 15, 2008)

*Virtual Visit Via Viewing Video ?*




nightnurse613 said:


> There is a lot of excellent advice from everyone.  The drive from Carmel to Big Sur is the EASY part of the drive so don't be fooled. As I recall it's about 65 miles from Big Sur to San Simeon. It is a mountain road carved into cliffs overlooking the ocean.  If it's not foggy it is beautiful but very windey. If anyone is prone to car sickness this is not the ride for them. Once you get to Ragged Poiint the road drops and the last few miles are pretty good.  There are lighthouses at Big Sur and Piedras Blancas (there is a god reason the rocks are white). It's a pleasant stop to see the sea lions but, as others pointed out, you gotta keep on trucking to make Hearst Castle a one day trip.  You do not want to be on the Coast Highway at night in the fog.


Whoa -- sounds like lots less trouble just to watch the 50-minute DVD & skip all that foggy coastal highway driving. 

Maybe if I do that, I can take San Simeon off my _Bucket List_ without missing much. 

_UPDATE_ -- I just now ordered the (discount) DVD from Half-Dot-Com.  Watching it will either (a) satisfy my curiosity about San Simeon or (b) whet my appetite for going out there to tour it in person.  We'll see, eh ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virignia, USA.​


----------



## nightnurse613 (Mar 15, 2008)

Alan-you can approach this from the south and avoid the mountains. I think you should put it back on your bucket list. Fly in from the south. Stay in Ventura, cruise up to Morro Bay (there is a great public golf course there according to my husband who USED to play a LOT of golf). Then take a leisurely ride up to Hearst Castle.  Maybe lunch in Cambria.  The only problem I see is that you wind up retracing your steps and I know how everyone hates to do that. You could cut over from Cambria to Atascadero (visit any friends at the State Mental Hospital??)on a beautiful two lane country drive  (side trip to the wineries of Paso Robles?) and then shoot back down the 101 with a stop in Solvang (Split Pea Soup anyone?). Buellton, my husband has corrected me.    The DVD should be a perfect companion but you won't be able to smell the gardens.


----------



## Steve (Mar 15, 2008)

I loved Hearst Castle at San Simeon when my parents took me there at age eleven.  It was like visiting a European castle...very exciting for me.  I think one of the main reasons that I like art and architecture is because my parents took me to places like Hearst Castle.  I'm glad that they didn't assume I would be bored and just take me to Disney World every year.

As for the roads, you can drive over to San Simeon from Paso Robles and avoid all of the "exciting" parts of highway 1 if that is a concern.

Steve


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 15, 2008)

Half the incredible beauty of getting to San Simeon is the drive through Big Sur.  Not seeing the scenery in Big Sur would be like going to Yellowstone and not seeing Old Faithful.

Whether you fly in from the south, or drive over from Paso Robles, you still need to experience the Big Sur coastline.

Dave


----------



## swift (Mar 15, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> Whoa -- sounds like lots less trouble just to watch the 50-minute DVD & skip all that foggy coastal highway driving.
> 
> Maybe if I do that, I can take San Simeon off my _Bucket List_ without missing much.
> 
> ...




If you are anything like me it would just egg me on to go. Even the best HDTV doesn't compare to the real deal.

P.S.-- We did go a couple of years ago. I was worried that my boys would be board but even they were amazed.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 15, 2008)

*The Nuclear Whales Saxophone Orchestra.*




nightnurse613 said:


> I think you should put it back on your bucket list.


Maybe I could combine a trip to tour San Simeon with a stop in Santa Cruz to listen to the Nuclear Whales. 

I have all their CDs & have listened to those over & over -- but hearing them live in concert some day is definitely on my Bucket List. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## cookinmamma (Mar 17, 2008)

tlsbooks said:


> I would preread Cannery Row before reading it to your 8 and 12 year olds...it's not a kids' book.  Many of the main characters are prostitutes and there's a bit of violence.


You are absolutely correct.  I started reading it on the plane from PHL to OAK -- and couldn't think of how I'd be able to explain "flophouse" to them!   Or Steinbeck's descriptions of "Wops, Pollaks and Chinamen".    Nevertheless, I'm enjoying the history & will appreciate this area more.

As for San Simeon - -  I've reserved the wheelchair accessible tour and am pretty sure we're going to try to go (mother doesn't want a wheelchair but would need one and husband still isn't sold on the 2 1/2 hour drive)  - - -  thanks for the restaurant tips & links everyone!!


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 17, 2008)

cookinmamma said:


> You are absolutely correct.  I started reading it on the plane from PHL to OAK -- and couldn't think of how I'd be able to explain "flophouse" to them!   Or Steinbeck's descriptions of "Wops, Pollaks and Chinamen".    Nevertheless, I'm enjoying the history & will appreciate this area more.
> 
> As for San Simeon - -  I've reserved the wheelchair accessible tour and am pretty sure we're going to try to go (mother doesn't want a wheelchair but would need one and husband still isn't sold on the 2 1/2 hour drive)  - - -  thanks for the restaurant tips & links everyone!!




ENJOY CARMEL and our sights and weather!!!!   WELCOME!!!!


----------



## Bee (Mar 17, 2008)

I have been to Hearst Castle several times.  There are two ways to go.  Hwy 1 is very scenic.  That's the way I would go.  You can also take 101 a major freeway, most of the way.  I get motion sickness very easy, but never on this drive.  It's not that difficult a drive and not always windy.  It's really a beautiful drive, and the castle tours are enjoyable.  My girls liked it.  Also, there are several nice resturaunts close by in Cambria.  If your in the Carmel area for a week you should go.  Carmel may be boring for your kids. 

Bee


----------



## gary01 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hearst Castle is a wonderful tour although your younger daughter may not enjoy it as much as adults.  The drive down is probably 2 hours+ but the view along Big Sur is simply gorgeous.  If you don't mind the drive, I would recommend taking the Hearst tour.

One thing you should not miss is the 17 Mile Drive between Carmel and Monterey.  That is an excellent trip and I think everybody in your party would enjoy it.  There are plenty of sights to see and you can get out of the car often to breath in the Pacific Ocean air and view the wildlife along the beach and forest.  Be sure to take a camera with you on the 17 Mile Drive.

http://www.pebblebeach.com/page.asp?id=1373


----------



## cookinmamma (Mar 19, 2008)

*Loved Hearst Castle - Thanks all!*

The 2 + hour drive does not feel that long when you are looking at mile after mile of breathtaking Pacific Ocean vistas, and stopping every so often to confirm that the patches of white in the ocean really were whales spouting.  (Nintendo DS's help too!)  We had a perfect day weather wise - crystal blue sky & water; couldn't ask for better.  As for the Hearst Castle, my kids loved it; we all loved it - the younger one wants to build a pool just like the Neptune when she grows up.  The accessibility tour was very nice.  Though we didn't get to walk down to the Neptune pool, we saw it from above, plus the Casa del Mar (which Tour 1 did not see).  Overall, the castle is not to be missed.  DVD just wouldn't do it justice.  $10 million to build in the 1930's!! 

We wound up driving back to Carmel rather than spend the big bucks for dinner at Nepenthe, tho the view looked incredible.  Instead had a great meal at Rio Grille.

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## applegirl (Mar 19, 2008)

We stayed at the Highlands Inn twice before our kids were born (and before we owned a timeshare, so we paid loads for our room!). What a very nice property.

I agree with previous posts, save it for later.

The other thing you may want to do while in Carmel/Monterey is 7 mile drive past Spanish Bay Resort and Pebble Beach. Quite the scenery. Worth the trouble and not too much time in the car. Walking around Pebble Beach resort a little or maybe having lunch there is fun.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Mar 20, 2008)

Budget Travel magazine, April 2008.  Big Sur and Beyond.  A review of some hotels in the area.


----------



## bigrick (Mar 20, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> Whoa -- sounds like lots less trouble just to watch the 50-minute DVD & skip all that foggy coastal highway driving.
> 
> Maybe if I do that, I can take San Simeon off my _Bucket List_ without missing much.
> 
> ...



Alan, watching the movie is like looking at a picture of a woman.  Seeing the picture is not the same as being with the woman.  You'd miss a lot if you only had her picture in your wallet.  Check with your Chief of Staff if you need clarification!  

Just think of visiting Hearst's Castle as a timeshare presentation (and I know you like those).  The freebies are the experiences you'll take home with you.  

I've seen videos we took after visiting and also videos sold by Hearst's Castle.  Neither compared to the real thing.  Just like a picture of your wife doesn't compare to the real thing!


----------



## JanB (Mar 20, 2008)

For kids 8 and 12, go north on Hwy 1 to Santa Cruz.  Santa Cruz Beach & Boardwalk would entertain them all day long.  For years, our family would camp at New Brighton Beach State Park and take the kids at least once during the week.  It was the highlight of the trip.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 26, 2008)

*Video Tour Was Outstanding.*

The video tour via DVD was great. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## bigrick (Mar 27, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> The video tour via was great.



Any plans to remodel now?  Or even see it live?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 27, 2008)

*Will Be Viewing The DVD Again.*




bigrick said:


> Any plans to remodel now?  Or even see it live?


No California travel plans brewing at the moment. 

But I am planning to attack some of the clutter around this place -- 1 of these days.  When I get round to it.  Maybe.  Some day. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

